# Strange catch yesterday



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've heard of it happening but it's a first for me.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

I caught one of those last fall myself first time for everything. I was thinking good soup but really dont know how to go about making it. Anyway I released him. I respect those old boys. 


Jon


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

lets go back to the turtle thread...... someones making SOUP!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

2 Kids And I Trap said:


> I caught one of those last fall myself first time for everything. I was thinking good soup but really dont know how to go about making it. Anyway I released him. I respect those old boys.
> 
> 
> Jon


One thing I've learned is that if somebody has killed, processed and eaten something, they've posted about it on the internet. 

Try googling recipe snapping turtle, recipe muskrat, recipe possum, etc.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The Ole' Lady was licking her lips until I reminded her that season was a few months off. So I released him for another day.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

at least they smell good


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

I know I am probably wrong but eating what they eat I can't imagine a snapper tasting that good.


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

Get Out said:


> I know I am probably wrong but eating what they eat I can't imagine a snapper tasting that good.


Yep. You're wrong. They have seven different kinds of meat, ranging from light to dark, and every one of them is good. Just make sure you get the fat out of the meat before you cook it.

Chickens eat their own poop and they still taste like chicken.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Bambicidal Maniac said:


> Chickens eat their own poop and they still taste like chicken.


But that is the default taste for everything.:corkysm55 Are you sure chicken poop doesn't taste like chicken.:lol:


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

ArrowFlinger said:


> But that is the default taste for everything.:corkysm55 Are you sure chicken poop doesn't taste like chicken.:lol:


If it did, I think the foxes, raccoons, minks and weasels would feast outside the chicken coop instead of trying to get in. :chicken::chicken::chicken:


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Bambicidal Maniac said:


> Yep. You're wrong. They have seven different kinds of meat, ranging from light to dark, and every one of them is good. Just make sure you get the fat out of the meat before you cook it.
> 
> Chickens eat their own poop and they still taste like chicken.


I used to keep a lot of Chickens and I never saw one purposefully eat its own poop! I think you must be mistakenly talking about Pigs!

Fred


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

ArrowFlinger said:


> But that is the default taste for everything.:corkysm55 Are you sure chicken poop doesn't taste like chicken.:lol:


LMAO that could be one of the funniest thing I heard this year...:lol::lol:


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Caught one myself this past November, in a 220 no less, fishline rigged for rats. It was only my third water catch ever and I almost lost a finger not respecting the strength they have in their neck. After retrieving it from the bottom of the stream with conni attached, I reached down to compress the springs only to find it was still very much alive. It whipped it head around with the 220 attached and just brushed my finger as it snapped. Whew!
I've met alot of you on the site and noticed everyone has atleast 10 digits, I guess its just my bad luck as a beginner. : /

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

I caught one a few years ago with my very first beaver set.... the beaver was daming up a culvert and i set a few 330s around it and one thru the culvert, next day i had a snapper


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Bambicidal Maniac said:


> Yep. You're wrong. They have seven different kinds of meat, ranging from light to dark, and every one of them is good. Just make sure you get the fat out of the meat before you cook it.
> 
> Chickens eat their own poop and they still taste like chicken.


 
:lol::yikes:


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

I catch several every year in 330's, Even got a double last spring,lol.


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

Fabner1 said:


> I used to keep a lot of Chickens and I never saw one purposefully eat its own poop! I think you must be mistakenly talking about Pigs!
> 
> Fred


You have to watch them long enough for them to forget it's theirs.:lol:

No, seriously, they peck at everything noticeable on the ground, including what they just put there 10 minutes ago. They don't spit it out.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Get Out said:


> I know I am probably wrong but eating what they eat I can't imagine a snapper tasting that good.


 
I've had turtle soup a few times and it was delicious. It was made by the same person and apparently they knew how to do it Good stuff.


----------

